

How Google Could Rig the 2016 Election - tomohawk
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/08/how-google-could-rig-the-2016-election-121548.html?ml=m_t1_2h#.VdVGpXPLqvM

======
tired_man
But why? Have they bought a candidate, too?

